# Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips



## tm0975 (21. August 2009)

*Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Hallo zusammen,

für alle, die die neuesten Infos und Spekulationen zu ATI's in möglicherweise schon 3 Wochen kommenden Grafikkarten mit DX11 haben wollen, hier ein interessanter Link!

XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - AMD DX11 RV8xx Card Exposed


----------



## tm0975 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktueller Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



killer89 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach im ersten Post auf "Ändern" und dann "Erweitert" und oben den Titel ändern
> Freu mich schon auf die neue Generation, aber diesmal warte ich mit dem Kauf, bis nVidia nachzieht, von wegen Preis und so
> 
> MfG




Danke für den Hinweis!

Zum Thema: Im Prinzip habe ich mir vorgenommen, auch zumindest aus Preisgründen zu waren, bin Nvidia's Karten draußen sind. Allerdings bedetet dies wohl, mind. bis Februrar oder März nächsten Jahres warten zu müssen. Das ist schon ganz schön lange. Wenn die Leistungsdaten dann aber so stark sind, wie auf der Seite prognostiziert, dann man zu den erwarteten Preisen ja kaum was falsch machen. Eine DX11 - Karte mit der Leistungsfähigkeit eine GTX285 für deutlich unter 200 € ist ja doch eine große Überraschung für mich.


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Sieht schon mal sehr Interessant aus!!!


----------



## Silmare (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Wenn die Preise wirklich stimmen werde ich kurz nach erscheinen der DX-11 Reihe 
meine 4870 verkaufen und mir eine 5870 holen.

Aber die Performance ist natürlich auch wichtig^^, also mal schauen wie die DX-11 Reihe von ATI/AMD wirklich wird.


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

hmm mit ner 4870 ist dx11 wohl nicht möglich? schon wieder eine neue graka holen? oh man


----------



## push@max (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Ich kaufe mir für 100€ eine zweite HD4870 und überspringe die HD5870-Reihe.


----------



## tm0975 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir für 100€ eine zweite HD4870 und überspringe die HD5870-Reihe.



Die Frage ist, ob es nicht unterm Strich gleich teuer ist, die alte zu verkaufen und eine dx11-karte zu holen. immerhin wird zumindest stromrechnung bei gleicher leistung geringer ausfallen. aber erstmal abwarten, was die messungen bringen. eine dx10-karte dazustecken würde ich in jedem fall nicht. ich gebe meine 4770 weiter und hole mir eine dx11-karte auf dem niveau einer dual-4870, das sollte ein weilchen reichen.


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Oh man  Ich hänge immernoch mit meiner HD 3870 rum. Aber ich werde mir dann auch eine HD 5870 kaufen und das muss dann wieder 2-3 Jahre reichen


----------



## DonVotz (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

@huntertech
hab genau das selbe problem, wird aber mit dx11 beendet werden


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Wilkommen im Club^^


----------



## Two-Face (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Ich denke ich überspringe die HD5870, die HD6870 und vielleicht auch die HD7870. Bis dahin ist vielleicht Windows 8 und DirectX12 draußen und die verfügbare Hardware möglicherweise 70x so schnell sein wie meine


----------



## push@max (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob es nicht unterm Strich gleich teuer ist, die alte zu verkaufen und eine dx11-karte zu holen. immerhin wird zumindest stromrechnung bei gleicher leistung geringer ausfallen. aber erstmal abwarten, was die messungen bringen. eine dx10-karte dazustecken würde ich in jedem fall nicht. ich gebe meine 4770 weiter und hole mir eine dx11-karte auf dem niveau einer dual-4870, das sollte ein weilchen reichen.



Bei den derzeitigen Preisen für eine neue HD4870 512MB würde ich für meine 1Jahr alte Karte nicht mehr viel bekommen.

Eine neue 4870 512MB bekommt man bereits für 100€...eine neue 5870 dürfte bestimmt bei 250-300€ (Wenn ATI die Preispolitik beibehält).


----------



## DonVotz (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

hi leuts
hat man schon ein release und ca.preisangaben`?


----------



## tm0975 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



DonVotz schrieb:


> hi leuts
> hat man schon ein release und ca.preisangaben`?



Ja, sowhl zu erwartende Preise als auch die geshätze Verfügbarkeit steht auf dem zu Beginn geposteten Link.


----------



## tm0975 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



push@max schrieb:


> Eine neue 4870 512MB bekommt man bereits für 100€...eine neue 5870 dürfte bestimmt bei 250-300€ (Wenn ATI die Preispolitik beibehält).



Die Frage ist jedoch, ob nicht bereits eine 5850 schneller als bzw. genauso schnell ist wie 2 Karten 4870. Letztendlich sollte die Geschwindigkeit, nich die Modellbezeichnung ausschlaggebend sein für den Vergleich.


----------



## Chucky1978 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

die 5xxx wird übersprungen... genau wie Win7
die 6xxx oder 7xxxx wird evtl angenommen sofern mein Trible-CF schlapp macht.. erst wenn ich Auflösungen idR von 1900*1080 ohne AAA/AA/AF nicht mehr ruckelfrei spielen kann wird entschieden was neu muss, und die Games die ohne AA/AF gespielt werden verstaut bis ich wieder alles perfekt zocken kann


----------



## Tom3004 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Also, ich werde mir wenn schon eine mit GT300 Chip holen


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Ist jetzt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, wer sich was kauft aber weiß zufällig jemand, ob Kühler, die auf die HD4890 passen auch auf die 5870 passen (wie EKL Alpenföhn Heidi oder TM T-Rad²)?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



push@max schrieb:


> Bei den derzeitigen Preisen für eine neue HD4870 512MB würde ich für meine 1Jahr alte Karte nicht mehr viel bekommen.
> 
> Eine neue 4870 512MB bekommt man bereits für 100€...eine neue 5870 dürfte bestimmt bei 250-300€ (Wenn ATI die Preispolitik beibehält).



wenn die 5870 draussen ist verkaufen viele ihre 4870, da kann man die dann billig aufkaufen und kommt dann meisten besser weg, als mit einer neuen 4870.
Ich bleib auch erst mal bei meiner 4870, denn wen die so viele spiele in dx11 wie in dx10, dann lohnt sich das umsteigen nicht unbedingt. denn die meisen spiele gibt es immernoch in dx9.0c


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Allein schon für Colin McRae Dirt 2 lohnt lich DX 11


----------



## -NTB- (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



huntertech schrieb:


> Allein schon für Colin McRae Dirt 2 lohnt lich DX 11




da man ne graka dafür braucht, die dann erst ab 200 takken kla gehen würde/wird, sowie die hd4870 noch lange genug power hat, denke ich nicht dass es sich rechtfertig für ein spiel + graka 300 euro auszugeben...

dx10 sieht doch auch super aus, und ist nochnicht mal richtig da /standart....ich werde auf jdn warten bis dx11 standart ist oder die graka zu langsam.....

zu der zeit dürfte auch nvs gtx300 chip aufm markt verfügbar sein, was die aswahl erhöht sowie die preise drückt...

falls der raden hd 58xx nen flopp wird, kommt evt. ne 2. hd 4870 toxic hinzu, leider, verfügt mein mb aber nur über 2*8 lanes....

desweiteren hoffe ich auf neue treiber die die mikroruckel besser beseitigen...

wäre ja mega hammer, wenn ati mit der hd 58xx was cf und mikroruckel sowie treiber einstellungen wieder auf das niveau von nv zurückkommt,  

Drücke beiden die daumen, hoffe aber auf ATI


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ist jetzt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, wer sich was kauft aber weiß zufällig jemand, ob Kühler, die auf die HD4890 passen auch auf die 5870 passen (wie EKL Alpenföhn Heidi oder TM T-Rad²)?


 
Sorry, der T-Rad passt nicht auf die 4890, nur auf die 4870...


----------



## namoet (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ist jetzt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, wer sich was kauft aber weiß zufällig jemand, ob Kühler, die auf die HD4890 passen auch auf die 5870 passen (wie EKL Alpenföhn Heidi oder TM T-Rad²)?



hab grad mit amd/ati telefoniert. die meinen, dass sie passen

sorry, es ist fast gar nichts über die karte bekannt und du möchtest wissen ob bestimmte kühler passen? *kopfschüttel*

@topic: ich VERMUTE dass die 5850 etwas schneller sein wird wie eine 4890, falls sie zwischen 200-150 euro kosten wird. auch wenn die 5850 mehr features hat, wird amd kaum eine langsamrere karte teurer verkaufen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



namoet schrieb:


> auch wenn die 5850 mehr features hat, wird amd kaum eine langsamrere karte teurer verkaufen.


 
Da bin ich anderer Meinung: Die wollen ja, dass man sich ihre NEUEN Produkte kauft, nicht alte.


----------



## namoet (25. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung: Die wollen ja, dass man sich ihre NEUEN Produkte kauft, nicht alte.



deshalb wird die NEUE ja auch schneller (und somit mindestens gleich teuer/günstig) wie die alte. die preise der 4890 sind in den letzten monaten ziemlich gesunken (hintergrund natürlich auch der abverkauf). was ich sagen will, ist dass das p/l-verhältnis stimmen muss:

preis 5850 >= preis 4890  ->  leistung 5850>= leistung 4890

ich VERMUTE: preis der 4890 wird noch weiter sinken, und die 5850 wird zu einem preis von ca 200,- rauskommen. somit wird die leistung der 5850 über der der 4890 liegen. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 5850 viel langsamer sein wird als eine 4890.


----------



## ole88 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

geht eigentlich ne hd4870 mit ner 5850 im CF?


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Weiß man noch nicht, aber ich denke mal nicht, das ging ja mit HD4800 und HD3800 auch nicht.


----------



## ole88 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

hmm das sind aber welten die du da vergleichst


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Nein, nur zwei Generationen


----------



## ole88 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

naja aber schau mal was das für ein sprung war


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Von HD4800 zu HD5800 ist wahrscheinlich auch ein ziemlicher Sprung, vor allem da letzteres DirectX11 unterstützen wird.


----------



## ole88 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

hmm weiß nicht ma abwarten


----------



## klefreak (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

also innoffiziell ging die kombi 3xxx 4xxx aber naja das bringt den meisten hier nichts 

lg Klemens


----------



## RobertR (27. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Nvidias DX11 Karten solln doch auch noch dieses Jahr auf den Markt kommen oder nicht?
Wärn ja blöd wenn sie sich das Weihnachtsgeschäft durch die Lappen gehn lassen!


----------



## killer89 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Jein... wenn sie rechtzeitig fertig werden ja... aber es schein Probleme zu geben...
Dass es blöd wäre ohne Weihnachtsgeschäft ist klar, aber wenn die nicht fertig sind, dann bringts das doch nicht... da schaut man halt nicht rein.
Ich hoffe jedenfalls wieder auf attraktive Preise bei ATI und nVidia und eine ansprechende Leistung  sollten sich die News bewahrheiten, wärs ja nich schlecht  obwohl... naja... meine HD hat bei Einführung 221€ inkl. gekostet  da wären die aktuell ja etwas drüber... Marktposition nutzen, würd ich das mal nennen 

MfG


----------



## errat1c (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

@namoet
Wenn man dem Link im ersten Post trauen kann, dann ist der Performanceabstand zwischen HD5850 und HD4890 wirklich nicht sehr groß, was mich aber sehr verwundern würde. Vor allem wenn Cypress einer gtx295 gleichzustellen ist, denn gerade dann wäre es ein großer Sprung von 50 auf 70. 

Kaufgrund für die HD5xxx sollte nicht primär DX11 sein, sondern eher bessere Leistung/Performance zu niedrigeren Preisen und bei evtl. weniger Stromverbrauch. Der GT300 kommt erst 2010, da sind sich die meisten Foren ziemlich sicher, also werden sie das Weihnachtsgeschäft verpassen. Sobald er released ist, gibts wieder Preiskämpe en masse und eine DX11-Karte wird noch attraktiver. So sehe ich das zumindest...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Von HD4800 zu HD5800 ist wahrscheinlich auch ein ziemlicher Sprung, vor allem da letzteres DirectX11 unterstützen wird.


Dx10.1 ist auch ein teil von Dx11. daher würde ich sagen das der unterschied nur gering ist.


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Dx10.1 ist auch ein teil von Dx11. daher würde ich sagen das der unterschied nur gering ist.


 
Die technischen Unterschiede zwischen DX 10.1 und DX11 würde ich, angesichts Technologien wie Tesselation, Shader-Model 5 und GPGPU nicht gerade als "kleinen" Unterschied betrachten, zumal ja auch die Leistung der neuen Karten ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## Agr9550 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

mal ne andere frage wurden den schon konkrete preise vorgestellt für die neuen dx 11 karten 
oder kann man es nur erraten wie schon vermutet wird zwischen 250-300 euronen


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



Agr9550 schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage wurden den schon konkrete preise vorgestellt für die neuen dx 11 karten
> oder kann man es nur erraten wie schon vermutet wird zwischen 250-300 euronen


 
Hierunter sind ein paar "angebliche" Preise gelistet

Radeon HD 5870 und 5850: Angeblich erste Details zu AMDs DirectX-11-Grafikkarten - Update: Preisgestaltung - AMD, Radeon, Grafikkarte, DirectX 11, HD 5870, HD 5850

Allerdings gibt es noch keine offizielle Ankündigung bzw. Bestätigung dazu, die Karten kommen ja auch erst möglicherweise im September


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Hoffentlich lässt sich Nvidia noch bis Ende des Jahres bzw. Anfang 2010 Zeit, will mir nämlich erst dann das absolute Flagschiff holen
Nicht das die Grakas im Januar wieder zum alten Eisen gehören


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Hoffentlich lässt sich Nvidia noch bis Ende des Jahres bzw. Anfang 2010 Zeit, will mir nämlich erst dann das absolute Flagschiff holen
> Nicht das die Grakas im Januar wieder zum alten Eisen gehören


 
Und dann bringt ATI keine zwei Monate später ein modifiziertes HD5800 Modell heraus, welches wieder besser ist als alle bis dato verfügbaren Nvidia-Karten. Falls Nvidias neue Grafikkartengeneration schneller/besser werden sollte als die von ATI, würd ich micht nicht drauf verlassen, das das auch so bleibt.


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und dann bringt ATI keine zwei Monate später ein modifiziertes HD5800 Modell heraus


Naja, das modifizierte Modell der 4800er Reihe hat fast ein Jahr gedauert - und dabei hat das nur andere Taktraten und sonst keine Änderungen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Stimmt, bei Nvidia geht das ja meistens schneller. Die könnens nicht ertragen, wenn die Konkurrenz schnellere Produkte auf den Markt bringt.
Hat man ja bei GeForce 7800 GTX 512, 7950 GX2, 9800 GX2, und zuletzt bei GTX 295 gesehen.


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei Nvidia geht das ja meistens schneller. Die könnens nicht ertragen, wenn die Konkurrenz schnellere Produkte auf den Markt bringt.
> Hat man ja bei GeForce 7800 GTX 512, 7950 GX2, 9800 GX2, und zuletzt bei GTX 295 gesehen.


Es geht hier wohl auch weniger ums "ertragen können" als vielmehr um das "entwickeln können" 

Aber zumindest für die 9800GX2 hast du unrecht, die war von langer Hand geplant und auch heute noch die wohl beste jemals gebaute Grafikkarte, wenn man sich die Qualität der verbauten Teile anschaut. Wo kriegt man noch nen Vollmetallgehäuse?!


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Die 9800 GX2 ist in der Tat ein interessantes Objekt. Ich hab 'ne GeForce 7900 GX2 und ne 7950 GX2 bei mir rumliegen (als Sammlerstücke ersteigert), das sind die einzigen Dual-GPU karten, die ich jemals selber in der Hand gehalten und zerlegt habe, hab' den Aufbau der 9800 GX2 bislang nur in Artikeln gesehen. 

Aber ich wette was, dass Nvidia mit der  nächsten Generation ein ähnliches Produkt auf den Markt bringen wird. Die bisherigen Berichte, dass der GT300 ein "Monsterchip" werden wird, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ich denke nicht, dass Nvidia nochmal die typischen Probleme großer Grafikchips in Kauf nehmen möchte.


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die 9800 GX2 ist in der Tat ein interessantes Objekt. Ich hab 'ne GeForce 7900 GX2 und ne 7950 GX2 bei mir rumliegen (als Sammlerstücke ersteigert), das sind die einzigen Dual-GPU karten, die ich jemals selber in der Hand gehalten und zerlegt habe, hab' den Aufbau der 9800 GX2 bislang nur in Artikeln gesehen.


Kann ich nur mal empfehlen  Abera uch die 7er GX2 sind interessante Geräte....



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber ich wette was, dass Nvidia mit der  nächsten Generation ein ähnliches Produkt auf den Markt bringen wird. Die bisherigen Berichte, dass der GT300 ein "Monsterchip" werden wird, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ich denke nicht, dass Nvidia nochmal die typischen Probleme großer Grafikchips in Kauf nehmen möchte.


*pfeif*


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Kann ich nur mal empfehlen  Abera uch die 7er GX2 sind interessante Geräte....


 
Die 7000er GX2 sind weniger "spektakulär" als ich erwartet hatte, allerdings war es schon ein gewisser Aufwand die auseinanderzunehmen. Musste aufpassen, dass ich die geschätzten 100 Schrauben nicht verliere.

Die 9800 GX2 ist mir unter eBay momentan noch zu teuer Ich möchte allerdings Modelle, mit dem Referenzlüfterdesign, also ohne so einen Aufdruck von irgendeinem Hersteller. Sonst hat es ja quasi keinen Sammlerwert


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die 9800 GX2 ist mir unter eBay momentan noch zu teuer Ich möchte allerdings Modelle, mit dem Referenzlüfterdesign, also ohne so einen Aufdruck von irgendeinem Hersteller. Sonst hat es ja quasi keinen Sammlerwert


Also ein Modell mit maximal einem Herstelleraufkleber? Ganz nackig gibts die ja gar nicht...


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Übersicht zu ATI' DX11-Chips*

Hmmm, Club3D hat immer Grafikkarten im Angebot, ohne irgendwelche peinliche Renderfiguren. 

Is ja auch egal, aber back to Topic: ich werde mir weder die HD5800 noch die GTX300er holen (vielleicht irgendwann mal, wenn sie Sammlerwert haben) dennoch halte ich es für äußerst interessant, zu wissen, was die auf dem Kasten bzw. auf dem Die haben werden.


----------

